# What Power Tool Is This?



## Nashtm (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi. New member here.
Hope it is OK to post this here - If not ,please delete.

Saw this at a junk store. I have no idea what it is. There is a curved cutter that rotates between the bars covered by the  bellows. Looks like you would push something down on it.  Apart from the writing in the PIC everything else is in Chinese/Japanese.

Thanks
Tim in South Africa


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 2, 2016)

I think that's an early prototype of the Orgasmatron from the Woody Allen movie "Sleeper". Mike

  The part with the rubber boots looks like it could be part of a vibratory cleaner and the pot that goes on top is missing.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 2, 2016)

Well i am  stumped!


----------



## dlane (Apr 2, 2016)

It's a ceracleaner, it cleans cera's
No clue, could be for ceramics


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 2, 2016)

Possible that it is a machine designed to remove glaze from ceramic brake pads on kawasaki motorcycles.
Does have kawasaki on the front and ceracleaner might indicate it is for cleaning ceramic brake pads Cant visualize how it might work


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 2, 2016)

Boy that's  a head scratcher splinter maker for sure, guess we have to as a Chinese or Japanese person to read its saftey placards. It's for making machinist think there dumb.


----------



## master of none (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe a demonstration for the the forks on a motorcycle as good as guess as anybody's.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 2, 2016)

it's junk


----------



## Nashtm (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you all -  I will take some more pics to try to cast more light on it.
Tim


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 3, 2016)

What's inside the slot on the right side? Looks like it might contain a grinding wheel.


----------



## brino (Apr 3, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> The part with the rubber boots looks like it could be part of a vibratory cleaner and the pot that goes on top is missing.



I believe FOMOGO nailed it.
The ceramic reference in "Ceracleaner" would be to the cleaning media used in the missing bucket.

-brino

EDIT:
a machine like this:
http://www.candmtopline.com/vibratory.html

...and media like this:
http://www.candmtopline.com/media_compounds.html


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks like it cleans the bore of something. The top should push down over the cutter.


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess you could use it to cut the core out of a pineapple.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 3, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> I guess you could use it to cut the core out of a pineapple.




 I thought about that first but the wire wheel.


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 3, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> I thought about that first but the wire wheel.


Rub the spikes off the outside?


----------



## Nashtm (Apr 4, 2016)

I took more pics today (I didn't just buy it because it's a 100v device and we are 220v country and the owner wants a fair amount for it.)

Does look like a device for coring fruit 
The right side has a rotating blade that is exposed when the ring on top is depressed. 

The part to the right is a carbide cutter on a shaft. The shaft has a bump and a micro switch. There is also a microswitch at the top with a wire extension. I think you insert something to be cut and the shaft rotates till it is cut and then stops till you remove said item (detected by second microswitch above)

Pictures are worth more than my explanations.

BTW both items are mounted on springs like a vibratory cleaner!!


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 4, 2016)

Tim---it is definitely a neat looking machine with nice parts--I've bought a lot of weird neat machines just for my curiosity and to get valuable parts off them to use in projects---what is the amount he wants for it?  ---maybe if he doesn't sell it--later he will be interested in your offer---start low so you can bargain some----anyway it was fun for us to look at it----Dave


----------

